# O/T Motorific



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

What scale are Motorific torture track cars?????


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Approximately 1/43rd scale.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Cheers Pig.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Motorific was cool, I have a few mini motorific cars and really small layout. 
The speed boats were really cool, a blast in the pool.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Check this out Dave


http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/clt/2737982575.html


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Had those as a kid and the "Boaterific" boats too. Cool stuff! The boats bring in some good cash today.


----------

